
How Programming Languages Differ Between Wealthy and Developing Countries - lainon
https://stackoverflow.blog/2017/08/29/tale-two-industries-programming-languages-differ-wealthy-developing-countries/
======
csense
I think there may be some hysteresis effect going on here. If wealthy
countries developed their tech industry sooner, you'd expect them to have a
larger installed base of projects written using older technologies.

This effect explains why Java, C and C++ rank higher in high-income countries.
It also explains why Android ranks higher in the rest of the world -- I
suspect in many places, people are leapfrogging PC's altogether, and a lot of
people have a tablet or phone as their sole device.

------
chrisaycock
The author concludes that wealthy countries have a lot more _data science_
than the rest of the world (eg., R and the scientific Python stack). Further,
platforms common in _outsourcing_ are more common in developing nations (eg.,
PHP and Android).

~~~
trapperkeeper74
I don't see how this blog article contains any scientific rigor by not doing
any on-the-ground surveys in all these countries, but instead relies upon
analytics from their own platform.

~~~
MichaelMcG
The conclusion summarized the findings as a topical analysis, more to find the
"fun facts" as they look to dive deeper into the data internally.

But I definitely believe there are too many factors within the data for a full
understanding. Most likely a case of _Correlation != Causation_

